
Planet’s erratic magnetic field forces emergency update to GPS - aluket
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/magnetic-north-pole-moving-arctic-siberia-canada-earth-navigation-ships-a8724426.html
======
gniv
Not GPS. The location of the magnetic north pole.

